# [Server] OpenVPN: Kein Ping über 10.8.0.x möglich

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe den OpenVPN nach dieser Anleitung eingerichtet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN

Verbinde ich mich nun über das NM-Applet von KDE, dann kann ich keinen Ping auf den Server ausführen.

Somit kann dann auch kein Internet gehen, oder?

Kein Ping, außer der ping auf den Server selbst (über die öffentliche Adresse) geht.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke

Tobi

P.S: Ich möchte, dass der gesamte Traffic über den OpenVPN geht, daher ist push "redirect-gateway def1 bypass-dhcp"  aktiviert.

----------

## Treborius

hab nicht das ganze tut gelesen, aber wenn man auf dem server ein push macht,

gehört auf dem client ein pull dazu :

so siehts bei mir aus :

server

```

push redirect-gateway

push dhcp-option DNS xx.xx.xx.xx

```

client

```

pull

```

ein ping muss auch nicht gehen, meine firewall dropped sowas zB (war zu faul es zu erlauben)

, sollte aber gehen wenn du nichts an iptables gemacht hast

ansonsten wären die logs mal interessant, bzw deine configs

mir fällt gerade ein, ohne iptables geht das vorhaben

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich möchte, dass der gesamte Traffic über den OpenVPN geht
> 
> 

 

imho garnicht 

```

iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $WAN -j MASQUERADE

```

müsste dann noch bei iptables auf dem server (router) gemacht werden

----------

## boris64

Die Logdatei wäre bestimmt auch interessant, eventuell steht da

ja schon drin, dass etwas nicht korrekt funktioniert.

----------

## Finswimmer

So...Endlich kam ich wieder dazu, es zu testen.

Mit (geringfügigen) Anpassungen der client.conf aus openvpn läuft es nun, wenn ich als root "openvpn client.conf" eingebe.

Selbst der ping geht  :Smile: 

Der KNetworkManager weigert sich aber noch.

Dort habe ich alles auf den Standard-Einstellungen gelassen und nur die CA, Zertifikat und Schlüssel-Datei angegeben. 

Bei "Connection type" steht es bei X.509 Certificates. Keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt aber die Verbindung wird zumindest aufgebaut (er zeigt "connected" an).

Hat da jemand noch eine Idee?

Bzw. welche Logs kann ich posten/Tests durchführen?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Hi Tobi,

ein mindestens "verb 4" in die Config von Server und Client rein und dann die openvpn.log von beiden wäre hilfreich in diesem Fall.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Durch dich habe ich mich endlich mal durch die openvpn.log auf dem Server gewühlt.

Und siehe da, es hieß dann "Bad LZO decompression header byte". 

Es hat im knetworkmanager Applet "Use LZO compression" gefehlt.

Vielen Dank![/code]

----------

